# معلومات جديدة عن اللمض الموفرة (الجزء الثاني).



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أكتوبر 2010)

كان موضوعي السابق هو معلومات جديدة عن اللمض الموفرة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t210402.html​ 
لكن اليوم اقدم لكم معلومات جديدة عن اللمض الموفرة الجزء الثاني​ 
سوف أضع صور في مشاركات اخرى لذا ارجوات الإهتمام بباقي صفحات الموضوع
لنبدأ الآن​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أكتوبر 2010)

الصور موجودة بالمرفقات نظراً لكبر حجمها ​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شرح الصورة التى بالمرفقات في المشاركة السابقة 
1- افتح اللمبة الموفرة و لكن بحذر لأنها تحتوي على بخار الزئبق 
اذا انكسرت يتم تعريض الغرفة للتهوية لمدة لا تقل عن ربع ساعة 
2-ستجد بوردة الكترونية على شكل دائرة يوجد بها اربع سلوك للمبة (الزجاج)
3- يتم اختبار اللمبة (الزجاج) بواسطة الأفو ميتر عن طريق الأوم 
4- اذا كانت اللمبة (الزجاج) محروقة ، يتم نزع البوردة من اللمبة و يتم استخدامها بلمبة موفرة اخرى 
5- يتم اختبار الدائرة الإلكترونية بالكامل و لكن (دائماً يوجد بالدائرة فيوز) يتم اختبار الفيوز .
6- يتم التأكد من طبقة النحاس التى بأسفل البوردة (لأن يكون بها أحياناً ماس كهربي )



فكرة جديدة جداً مجربة :
اذا كان الزجاج (اللمبة ) محروقة يتم تركيب أطراف لمبة فلوسنت (4) بأطراف البوردة الإلكترونية 
ستعمل هذه الفكرة بنجاح 
لن يتم استعمال ملف خانق (طرنز) أو بادىء تشغيل بعد الآن 
يتم استعمال لمبة فلوسنت من 60 سم الى 120 سم 
يمكن تركيب دواية باللمبة 
الصورة بالمرفقات نظراً لكبر حجمها 
الصورة بإسم 
jpg 

​


----------



## محمد حمدي صالح حسن (29 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ عمر شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات لكن يا حبذا لو انك فصلت لنا مكونات الدائرة المكونة ووظيفة كل عنصر فيها ومن ثم توضيح اسباب حدوث الاعطال وطرق المعالجة اكرر شكري واتأسف على الاطالة


----------



## apu_basmala (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

محمد حمدي صالح حسن قال:


> الاخ عمر شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات لكن يا حبذا لو انك فصلت لنا مكونات الدائرة المكونة ووظيفة كل عنصر فيها ومن ثم توضيح اسباب حدوث الاعطال وطرق المعالجة اكرر شكري واتأسف على الاطالة



السلام عليكم 
هذه المهمة صعبة لأنها تحتاج للكتابة و الصور و لكن ان شاء الله سأحاول 
و شكراً لك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

apu_basmala قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً



السلام عليكم 
العفو و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t214219-3.html​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك المزيد من الردود 
:81::81::81::81::81:
:83::83:
:55:​


----------



## حلمى صادق (13 نوفمبر 2010)

نفس الطلب ونكون شاكرين باذن اللة


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (14 نوفمبر 2010)

حلمى صادق قال:


> نفس الطلب ونكون شاكرين باذن اللة



سأحاول
و لكن هذه تحتاج للمزيد من الوقت و الكثير من الكتابة​


----------



## اسامة شاكر (26 يناير 2011)

انشاء اللة سوف اضع لكم شرح مفصل عن المبة الموفرة شرح عملى من الورشة (مهندس اسامة الجيوشى)


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 يناير 2011)

اسامة شاكر قال:


> انشاء اللة سوف اضع لكم شرح مفصل عن المبة الموفرة شرح عملى من الورشة (مهندس اسامة الجيوشى)



شكراً لك 
جزاك الله خيراً
:20::20::20::20:​


----------



## saad_srs (28 يناير 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (3 فبراير 2011)

saad_srs قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا



شكراً لك 
أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابك 
:20::20::20::20:​


----------



## asdmylove (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكوور يا غالى و بارك الله فيك


----------



## بسام حاجولي (20 أبريل 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## aboziddd (14 مايو 2011)

طلب من صاحب الموضوع جزاه الله كل الخير

هل يمكنك رسم الدائره الالكترونيه التي تصلح لتشغيل اللمبه النيون 120 سم باضائه قويه و من دون ان تحرق او يحدث لها شيئ
وكتابة المكونات ومواصفاتها بدقه كي يتسنى لنا شراء المكونات وتصنيعها

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (30 سبتمبر 2011)

aboziddd قال:


> طلب من صاحب الموضوع جزاه الله كل الخير
> 
> هل يمكنك رسم الدائره الالكترونيه التي تصلح لتشغيل اللمبه النيون 120 سم باضائه قويه و من دون ان تحرق او يحدث لها شيئ
> وكتابة المكونات ومواصفاتها بدقه كي يتسنى لنا شراء المكونات وتصنيعها
> ...



سأحاول أن أرسمها أخي الكريم 
وشكراً لك ​


----------



## eng_moh (3 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## حلمى صادق (8 أكتوبر 2011)

وانا مع السادةاطلب نفس الطلب وشكرا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

asdmylove قال:


> مشكوور يا غالى و بارك الله فيك





*:34: شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم :34:
:34: هذا من زوقك :34:
:84: وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك :84: 
​*


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

بسام حاجولي قال:


> كل الشكر



*
:34: العفو أخي الكريم :34:
:84: وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك :84: 
​*


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

eng_moh قال:


> thank you



you are welcome ​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

حلمى صادق قال:


> وانا مع السادةاطلب نفس الطلب وشكرا



*إن شاء الله سيتم رسمها قريباً*​
* :84: وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك :84: 
​*


----------



## abdo.ooo11 (28 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## marafa (28 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس وحيد (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------

